# Slipknot



## beenni

Deși cuvântul titlu apare în dicționar, nu are nici o traducere disponibilă. Ar putea cineva să îmi dea o echivalență?

Mulțimesc,
b


----------



## Reef Archer

slipknot (-nat)
n.
a knot made so that it will slip along the rope, etc. around which it is tied: see knot1, illus.

(C)1995 Zane Publishing, Inc.   (C)1994, 1991, 1988 Simon & Schuster, Inc.


*slipknot*   nod care strangulează
*slipknot*   nod cu buclă
*slipknot*   nod culant
*slipknot*   [vezi] running knot


----------



## beenni

Cred că în cazul meu este nod culant.

Merci.
b


----------



## farscape

Hei beeni,

S-ar părea că ai găsit ce căutai - greu de spus fără context. _Slipknot_ mai înseamnă şi garou folosit de cei care îşi injectează droguri.

Later,


----------



## beenni

Merci pentru noua accepțiune.
De fapt, limba de plecare este catalana și titlul era „nus corredís” ceea ce, efectiv, se traduce în română prin „nod culant”. Problema este ca de multe ori folosesc engleza pentru a putea ajunge la o soluție în română, dat fiind că dicționarele de română-catalană sunt cam precare.

Pe curând,
b


----------

